

Is the potential of 'cyberwars' as great as some of us think it is? - golgappi

All the recent attacks and takedowns got me wondering - in a few years we are bound to move to having smart homes, completely computerized temperature controls in office spaces, hospitals, etc.<p>Assuming this will be &#x27;normal&#x27; in a few years from now, doesn&#x27;t it mean that cyber &#x27;wars&#x27; or attacks can be way more targeted and devastating than real on-the-ground wars? I mean, enemy can target innocents, hit it where it hurts, there is no more a battalion of human soldiers at the border. It all in open space then.<p>Am I just BSing? What do you think about the possibility and the potential of such things?
======
transfire
No.

